# Moving Hague(Netherlands) with Autistic Kid



## mukul2806 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello,

My son is of 9 Years of age and we are moving to Hague , Netherlands in Jan2017.
Just wondering about special schools in Hague . I cannot afford International schools so looking for some government funded public schools where I can send my child.
Also if someone can share the light on admission procedure and preparation I should do in terms of documentation before coming to Netherlands for my son admission


----------



## mukul2806 (Oct 17, 2016)

Just to add- I am from India (Non Dutch)
Please help with information


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello.

I am sorry I don't have any information. What I can tell you is that just last week I was talking to a Dutch colleague who has two autistic children. She was telling me how there was no assistance/after-school programs to help autistic children in NL. She was very emotional/crying.

In view of this she was saying that she hopes her daughters can at least become stay at home moms (I was telling her that perhaps she should move to the US where, at least in some states I know, there is plenty of help for these issues). Being a stay at home mom is still very common/accepted here for a woman, so she is fine with that - just not my cup of tea, and you being Indian I know Indian women are very smart and ambitious (at least the ones I know).

I know someone else who was saying that in NL all children who are deemed 'not normal' are put together in the same classroom and basically given up on. No specialized education. This is again in contrast to what is available in my own country.

Sorry for these negative stories, but that is what I know, and I urge you to try to move to another country such as the US where you can probably find the best specialized education for your child. 

I hope I didn't say anything offensive, writing this in a rush and still getting my morning caffeine in!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I used to know an American woman in Belgium who had organized a group for children with "learning disabilities" (which included autism to a certain extent). Last I knew she had returned to the US, but in doing a bit of searching around I did find this organization in the Netherlands: AAOF - Homepage

There is also some information you might find useful here: Autism in the Netherlands: Dr Mitzi Waltz | Network Autism
Cheers,
Bev


----------

